# Remote TV using in-home distribution output



## dcb (Jun 4, 2002)

I have been using an older TV in another room using coax cable from the in-home distribution outlet on my 722 receiver. This TV has a built in tuner and works fine when set to channel 60. Now however, I would like to use a larger, newer flat screen TV the same way. The problem is this TV has no built in tuner. It does have a coax cable input but I do not know how to input the signal from the 722 into this TV. Is it possible? Or does a remote TV require having a tuner?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure why it would have a coax input if it doesn't have a tuner. Can you post your TV make/model? Also, make sure the TV is set to Antenna or Air and not Cable. The default channel is Antenna channel 60. And yes, the remote TV needs to have a tuner. Also, I hope you're not expecting an HD picture at the TV2 location, because the TV2 is only ever SD quality. If you want HD, you will need to add a second receiver, which will then make your tuner issue moot anyway.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If your TV has a coax input and no tuner (which is extremely unlikely), you can always use an old VCR to tune to channel 60 then output via composite from there to your TV. I suspect all you need to do on your new TV is connect the coax and scan for channels and it will work. The picture won't look so hot, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## dcb (Jun 4, 2002)

gtal98 said:


> I'm not sure why it would have a coax input if it doesn't have a tuner. Can you post your TV make/model? Also, make sure the TV is set to Antenna or Air and not Cable. The default channel is Antenna channel 60. And yes, the remote TV needs to have a tuner. Also, I hope you're not expecting an HD picture at the TV2 location, because the TV2 is only ever SD quality. If you want HD, you will need to add a second receiver, which will then make your tuner issue moot anyway.


It is a Westinghouse 32in LCD (LTV-32-w1) about 8 years old. I was mistaken. It does have an analog tuner (NTSC) only. When I do a channel scan with the TV I do get an unusable distorted audio and video input signal on channel 116 from the Dish in-home output - nothing else.

dcb


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The channel type, Air or Cable, must be the same on the TV2 output and the TV.


----------



## dcb (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's help. With your hints and reading my manual closer, I overcame my ignorance and have it working great.

dcb


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

dcb said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. With your hints and reading my manual closer, I overcame my ignorance and have it working great.
> 
> dcb


Glad you got it working. But honestly, unless coax is the only input, don't bother using coax. It outputs audio in mono and the pq is the lowest of all outputs. I connect TV2 from my 722K using composite cables (r/w/y). You can find high quality cable sets from monoprice.com that come in very long runs. I use a 25' set that has the video cable (yellow) made from RG59 cable. And they sell better sets that use RG6 cable. I've experienced no problems with these and they aren't much more difficult to run than coax.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The TV2 output has MTS.


----------

